

Change Your Name, but Don’t Sweat the .Com – A Response to PG's Naming Essay - someproduct
https://medium.com/@patrickjwoods/change-your-name-but-don-t-sweat-the-com-1a9500687167

======
stephengillie
Eventually we're going to reach a stage where having the .com doesn't matter.
Are we there yet? I'm not sure, but the amount of people primarily using .io
domains is encouraging.

~~~
ECMathews
I think we are there.

